

Live-Blogging Apple's Press Conference - dgritsko
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2010/07/16/live-blogging-apples-press-conference/

======
c1sc0
I wonderd if setting up a specific service/framework for liveblogging on
events like this could be a viable business? Or is twitter + #hashtags enough?

~~~
dgritsko
CoverItLive provides such a service already: <http://www.coveritlive.com/>

ArsTechnica is currently using their service to cover this same event:
[http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2010/07/liveblog-
iphone-4-...](http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2010/07/liveblog-
iphone-4-press-conference.ars)

------
fondue
Wow, they're giving everyone a free case. How much is that? I know it's about
$20 retail but how much does it cost them as a write-down?

